# Coffee trends for 2019



## changebeverages (Oct 5, 2018)

As the year draws to a close, the Brew Boffins at Change Beverages have been thinking ahead to 2019 to help coffee shop owners stay ahead of the trend.

You can read our coffee predictions here: https://www.changebeverages.co.uk/blog/hot-stuff-the-coffee-trends-to-expect-in-2019


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Speciality Coffee

"Offering different styles of coffee attracts a more discerning customer; the kind who appreciates a trained barista, specialist espresso machine and a flat white. In technical terms, this customer would be known as a "hipster" but we love those customers because they appreciate the art and science of a good brew as much as we do."

lol


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I rather liked the bit about Alfie on your 'About you', Meet the boffins page


----------



## Rogue_Coffee (Mar 23, 2015)

I like this one, they are selling Lavazza and monin!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I've heard robusta will make a comeback and become more popular.

maybe not amongst the people on here who consider themselves elite, but nevertheless, Robusta will become more prominent.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I've heard robusta will make a comeback and become more popular.
> 
> maybe not amongst the people on here who consider themselves elite, but nevertheless, Robusta will become more prominent.


Thats a very trumpian statement.

I'm sure some people will start using more robusta to cut costs and pad out their coffee.

200 degrees in Nottingham has been trying to push the new robusta wave nonsense for 2-3 years.

Still gives me a headache if I go anywhere near it.


----------



## Rogue_Coffee (Mar 23, 2015)

Had a drinkable flat white made with robusta a few years ago at Black Sheep in London. Not great but had worse at the big chains.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I wonder if they wrote that bollocks, or bought it in......the way social media has affected advertising and the younger persons way of looking at the world never ceases to amaze me


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Rogue_Coffee said:


> Had a drinkable flat white made with robusta a few years ago at Black Sheep in London. Not great but had worse at the big chains.


I stand by the assertion I had a very drinkable double espresso from robusta, also from Black Sheep.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

filthynines said:


> I stand by the assertion I had a very drinkable double espresso from robusta, also from Black Sheep.


I'm not doubting your experience, Robusta is just not for me. Was it a 100% robusta shot or part of a blend.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Robusta is just not for me.


yes, so you've said.

the mere mention of it brings you out in hives


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> yes, so you've said.
> 
> the mere mention of it brings you out in hives


Us elite coffee reptiles are allergic to it .


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Us elite coffee reptiles are allergic to it .


Bahahaaa!


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> I'm not doubting your experience, Robusta is just not for me. Was it a 100% robusta shot or part of a blend.


100%. Bought a bag for my brother and had a few shots at home, too.


----------

